# When to separate point from flat for burnt ends



## gotbags-10 (Nov 26, 2013)

Doing a 13 lb packer tomm with plans for burnt ends. Should I separate the point from the flat at 165 IT when I plan on wrapping and cube up the point then? Or cook the whole thing all the way an then separate and cube up the point for burnt ends?  Thanks nick.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 26, 2013)

I like to cook the entire thing, seperate the point from the flat, set the flat to rest for 1.5-2 hrs. while turning the point into burnt ends.


----------



## little smokey (Nov 26, 2013)

Did my first full packer recently and here is what happened.

Got a 12lber and based on past experiences with just doing flats, I know longer use a regular rub Just salt and pepper 50/50.  That bark becomes this nice salty bit of awesomeness, by itself it is salty but when that flat is sliced it is just awesome.

Based on lots of questions asked I smoked it until about 165 and separated the point and the flat which was really easy at that point.  I put the flat back in the smoker after adding some more S&P in the area the point was connected and took her to 195.  I rested it in a cooler for two hours then sliced her into the best sandwiches I ever had.

When the point was removed from the flat I chopped into one inch cubes, sauced it, sprinkled with rub and put it back in the smoker for another almost two hours with occasional stirring and adding of rub.  

I will always do it the same  way from now on because I can't ask for anything better in my opinion.  My guests were WOWed by the burnt ends and loved the brisket sammies also.

Total smoke time was about 21 hours at 235-245 in my MES using the AMZNPS with a fully tray of Pitmasters choice.


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

i did the same as little smokey. pulled at 165 and separated. put the flat back on and but the point into cubes. put in a small roasting pan with some rub and a generous amount of jeffs bbq sauce. put back in the smoker. i let them stay in there until the flat was done and rested. then i pulled the ends and they were delicious. the only thing i messed up on was that i forgot about the large layer of fat connecting the two. so a lot of my burnt ends were really fatty ends. but hey, they were delicious anyway :)


----------



## ellymae (Nov 26, 2013)

Last time I did a packer I waited till the flat was done and separated the point, foiled the flat and coolered it.

Next time, I will separate sooner, in fact I may separate before either go on the pit to allow bark on the entire flat to avoid this area with no bark..

This is the flat after I separated the point...













IMG_0786.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I am just a bit different.  Because the flat and point are done at different times due to thickness variations, I separate them before they even go on the smoker. Maybe it is just me but I find it more convenient than dealing with it mid smoke.  The flat almost always cooks in a consistent and predictable manner by itself. The point can then easily be "extra seasoned" so to speak for some pretty powerful burnt ends or treated differently than the flat if you so desire with ease.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Nov 26, 2013)

I certainly have thought about separating them even before they go on. I've always been told it's better to do as one. My concern about separating mid cook is that I will lose a lot of internal heat due to being out of the pit then having to make up for it. Also when u separate them a lot of good juices are going to be lost when u cut. If I do them as two separate pieces it will be convenient, won't lose any juices and can get wrapped immediately and thrown back on without losing any IT on the brisket. Maybe I'll try and do them separate. If I do them separate at what point do I cube up the point for burnt ends?


----------



## ellymae (Nov 27, 2013)

Good question.. The thing that makes burnt ends so good in my humble opinion is the extra fat in the point obvious right) - so you need to let it go long enough to get more fat rendered out, but not all of it... and enough so the bottom of your pan isn't an oil slick...

Having said all that... I would let the point go till it probed like butter. When cooking a packer I pull it when the flat probes like butter, and the point will probe sooner because of the higher fat content.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## opsmokin (Dec 7, 2013)

I feel Jon Russell's BBQ serves up some of the best burnt ends in the KC area. JR's has won Grand Champion twice at the American Royal. 

They separate the point from flat prior to cooking, rub only and take to desired temp before cubing. Once cubed they are done.


----------

